# The most annoying thing about trading with Market Makers



## LostMyShirt (17 December 2011)

IT isn't the spreads, or the extra spread and bigger stop/loss you need to take on a G-stop loss; it is the charting and data.

With IG Markets, I originally intended to get in there to trade the futures index's through CFD, and wanted to start using a system which involved volume analysis. But IG Markets won't show you volumes!

How are you supposed to analyze pressure, exhaustion and suply, if you can't see volumes?

Relying on Patterns and regular indicators can only take you so far and you stand to love a bundle on volatilit alone, but without volume there is no clear indication on the reason for a move.

Next time I try futures, or index trading, it will be through IB with the full outlay of margin from my own pocket. At the very least you avoid spreads, and can see volumes for a proper analysis.

IG Markets seems like a huge gamble to me now. Not saying I am the king of T/A, nor the Jester.


----------



## Timmy (19 December 2011)

Good points - & also important to make the distinction that when trading CFDs with a market maker you are not trading the futures market ... the market maker's CFD prices may bear a resemblance to the prices in the futures market, but at times they may not. 

To trade the real futures market, trade the real futures market. Through a futures broker - a reasonable one will provide you with free price and volume data (or at very low cost) and often even a charting package (free or low cost). 

Christmas coming up, hope you get a new shirt!


----------



## LostMyShirt (19 December 2011)

Timmy said:


> Good points - & also important to make the distinction that when trading CFDs with a market maker you are not trading the futures market ... the market maker's CFD prices may bear a resemblance to the prices in the futures market, but at times they may not.
> 
> To trade the real futures market, trade the real futures market. Through a futures broker - a reasonable one will provide you with free price and volume data (or at very low cost) and often even a charting package (free or low cost).
> 
> Christmas coming up, hope you get a new shirt!




Excellent response.

Unfortunately, I have gotten socks. hopefully in time, I don't lose my socks too...


----------

